# We are off to see the war of 1812



## Steve (Jul 9, 2012)

We are off to see the re-enactment of the war of 1812 at Fort St. Joseph on St. Joseph Island near Sault Ste. Marie, Ontario..
We are taking our camping trailer (21 ft. Prowler) and will be staying at a campground near the fort, about one km away (Whiskey Bay Campground)..

This event is for 4 days starting next Sunday, July 15, with the arrival of the Voyageurs followed by a traditional supper with folk songs..
Tall ships will be there as well and will be open to visitors..
The fort will have all kinds of activities as well..
Re-enactments of battles will be going on during the 3 day event..

We will then (Thursday) be moving to Sault Ste. Marie with our trailer (Bells Point Campground) and there is another event there for another 3 days.. 
After all this, we might take another few days off and just relax by the beach and camp fire.. A well deserved break..

Here's hoping the weather man co-operates with us..


There is another event on October in the Niagara area but that will cost us a small fortune to attend.. I mean A SMALL FORTUNE..  BIG BUCK$$$$$ ....We will be skipping that for sure..


----------



## Steve (Jul 14, 2012)

This will most likely be my last post for a while......

We are leaving very early Sunday morning and are going to return about 10 days later...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 15, 2012)

Steve said:


> This will most likely be my last post for a while......
> 
> We are leaving very early Sunday morning and are going to return about 10 days later...



Wishing you a safe and enjoyable trip Steve!


----------



## jpgeek (Jul 16, 2012)

I have never ever seen an reenactment before as I have spent most of my life in California. How much does it usually cost to attend?


----------



## Steve (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi everyone.. We are back from one of the most wonderful experiences we ever had.. The re-enactment was everything we expected and then some.. 
Tall ships (which we visited) firing their cannons, cannons being fired at the fort, (which we visited)  military firing at each other with muskets, voyageurs arriving by huge canoes, fur traders with their skins, Indians doing their dance, just to name a few of the events..
We had a typical supper with the Voyageurs on Sunday night.. Beans, Bannock, and Beef.. Surprisingly, it was pretty good..

I took about 50 or more pictures of the while event.. Will post some later when I have a chance.. 

Most Americans that were there didn't realise that they had lost the war.. They burned down Fort St. Joseph in 1812 and in retaliation we (the British) burned down the White House in Washington.. Few Americans knew that.. I told them that had they won, we would be part of the USA but we are a separate country..

The cost for everything was almost nothing.. Most of the events were free.. The dinner was just a few dollars each and there was a pass to enter some events that there was a charge for that was $13.50 for the whole week.. That included free parking and a ride up to the fort for those who had trouble walking.. We walked once and took the ride the second day..


That's it for now and I will come back with more information when we settle down a bit................


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 22, 2012)

How exciting and informative, looking forward to the pictures!


----------



## KokosMomMom (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi, thanks for sharing your trip! I live in Baltimore so we had the reenactment also and it was a beautiful site seeing all those tall ships come in.  However, I avoided downtown like the plague LOL Isn't it funny how we travel to visit historic sites but when we live so close we avoid them because of  tourists? lol


----------



## Steve (Jul 28, 2012)

I have downloaded the pictures and I have almost 80 pictures in all..  I must go through them and sort them out before posting them.. 
I have many repeats (duplicates) of the same thing...


----------



## OhioBob (Jul 28, 2012)

Please do share a summary of your trip and post photos.


----------



## Steve (Aug 8, 2012)

I have tried to put the link on here from the icon on my desktop and it doesn't work unless I give you access to my computer which I won't do..
This is an open forum and there is NO way I will do that !!!!
A closed forum, perhaps but not on here..

I can post the pictures individually but that makes NO sense at all as I have about 60 of them..


Any ideas ?????


----------



## Matrix (Aug 8, 2012)

Steve, you need to upload the pictures to this forum first, I suggest you create an album for these pictures, and you then you can upload pictures into it.

https://www.seniorforums.com/album.php?do=addalbum


No, I don't think this forum can access your computer.


----------



## Steve (Aug 10, 2012)

Matrix.......

I downloaded the pictures from the disc in my camera.
I then opened up a file on my desktop.
I then dragged each picture into the file.
I now have an icon on my desktop that is a file with all the pictures in it.

As far as getting into my computer, I believe (I could be wrong) that anyone with a bit of puter savvy (which is more than I have) could access me if I put the file from my desktop on here. From there, they are into my system.


----------



## Matrix (Aug 10, 2012)

I either upload the picture to my album or attach it to my post, I have to do this one by one. Sorry, I don't know any easier way.


----------



## Steve (Aug 10, 2012)

A picture of the reactment of the war of 1812..


----------



## Steve (Aug 10, 2012)

The Voyageurs arriving..


----------



## Steve (Aug 10, 2012)

The Tall Ship that fired its cannons..


----------



## Steve (Aug 10, 2012)

OK... You now have the link to the complete album on my desktop...


----------



## Matrix (Aug 11, 2012)

Steve, a link to your computer doesn't work, you have to upload them to the forum.

That's a great picture.


----------



## Steve (Aug 11, 2012)

Here is one when they were suposed to be shooting at the tall ships..


----------



## Steve (Aug 11, 2012)

One of the cannons that when they fired made a tremendous BANG !!!!


----------



## Steve (Aug 11, 2012)

The gathering of some troops in front of what remains of the barracks. Remember the fort was burned down in 1813......


----------



## Steve (Aug 11, 2012)

The American Tall Ship that was firing at the fort.


----------



## Steve (Aug 11, 2012)

There you can see the ship firing its cannons..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 12, 2012)

Nice pics Steve, thanks for sharing them with us!  I especially like the tall ship photos! :cool-new: Looks like a fun time!


----------



## Steve (Aug 12, 2012)

We had a glorious time and I will remember it for years to come. Next year they are having many Tall Ships in Sault Ste. Marie and we are looking forward to going to see them........


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 12, 2012)

Can't put a price on memories like that, that's for sure!  Sounds like a great plan for next year too!


----------

